# euro teken typen en weergeven

## zwik

Hallo mensjes,

Kunnen jullie hier posten hoe je het euro teken moeten typen en hoe het weergegeven moet worden?

Ik heb wel een helehoop gevonden in de Duitse fora maar daar snap ik niks van  :Smile:  . Dus typen met een Amerikaans toetsenboord (qwerty) met de Nederlandse taal. Ik weet dat het iets te maken heeft met locales oid maar ik kom er niet in uit. Ik ben ook iets tegengekomen van iso8815 maar als ik dat instel in Mozilla komt er nog steeds geen euro teken.

Ik hoop dat jullie kunnen helpen. Alvast bedankt.

----------

## H-Pi

..je moet volgens mij ook support voor iso8815 in je kernel compileren, dat kan je vinden bij "File Systems ---> Native Language Support"

ik heb daarvan de volgende gekozen:

<*> Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

<*> NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

<*> NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

(eigenlijk ook omdat er tijdens het opstarten over gezeurd werd dat die niet gevonden werden)

daarna kan je bijvoorbeeld het euroteken aan je linker- of rechterwindows toets koppelen, is die ook nog ergens handig voor

kan je het beste even deze link voor checken: http://koffice.org/kword/euro.phtml

dit kan je ook doen, als die AltGr niet wil (bij mij bijv.):

zet de volgende regel in ~/.Xmodmap

keycode 115 = EuroSign   

(of 116 voor de rechter windowstoets)

oh ja, wel in je X conf instellen dat je een keyboard met 104 toetsen gebruikt

nu zou ik nog iets willen weten:

- bij mij werkt dit in me AA fonts, dus in galeon en nautilus en andere gtk2 dingen, maar niet in bijv. gaim, kan ik de euro ook in gtk1 aanzetten?

- als ik xmodmap -e 'add mod3 = Mode_switch' doe, zie ik nog steeds niks achter mod3 staan als ik xmodmap doe, hoe krijg ik die alt-gr toch werkend?

----------

## Supox

Hoi,

ik heb momenteel alleen het euroteken aan de praat in de console. Hier is een deel van mijn /etc/rc.conf.

```
KEYMAP="us euro2" 

CONSOLEFONT="/usr/share/consolefonts/lat9w-16.psfu.gz"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

NB: het kan zijn dat je dus nog wat moet klooien met die euro in keymap. Kan geloof ik euro euro2 of euro3 zijn.

Mijn kernel is verder geconfigureerd voor het gebruik van alleen maar iso8859-15 fonts.

Als ik een euroteken wens te gebruiken onder de console, dan doe ik: altgr(=rechteralt) + e.

Zie verder ook http://hints.linuxfromscratch.org/hints/euro.txt

----------

## zwik

Bedankt voor jullie reacties, ik ga ze even proberen.

Maar nu heb ik een vraag over wat anders  :Smile:  .

Ik zag ook in het Duitse fora iets van

```

export de_DE@euro

```

Waar is dit voor? Ik heb hier wel de Nederlandse tegenhanger van gezien nl_NL@euro en weet dat ik het in m'n .bashrc kan zetten. Maar wat is dus het nut hiervan?

----------

## wzzrd

Tegenwoordig moet dat gewoon nl_NL zijn, tenminste voor zover ik weet. Dan wordt wel alles in het Nederlands. eu_EU lijkt hier te werken in het Engels mét Euro en accentjes zoals je ziet 

Anyway, het is ook 

```
export LC_ALL="eu_EU"
```

Mocht je dit nog nodig hebben, want je post was al oud  :Smile: 

----------

